# Howdy..blue crossbreeding question



## joelito15 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello guys..im new to the forum and to the page itself..i got a 5 months old blue his name is loki and ive enjoyed him so much i wouldnr change him for anything..now..ive read a bunch about blue pits and i think im confused as hell..ive read that blue pits are more inmune to skin issues due to their genes..ive also read that they are weak links due to there genes..so basically the genes have f*d them all up..i have also been told that is not ok to breed a blue with some other color pit..has to be blue..my question is..is this really true? Can i cross breed my dog with ANY color of pit..if so..is there going to be any type of problems with the pups..what if i cross breed my blue with another blue is this going to affect in anything? I just want to clear this up since in the future i want my dogs sibblings to be healthy enough and get my dogs name out there


----------



## joelito15 (Dec 3, 2013)

[/URL


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Blue pits are just like all other pits their just a different color the color has nothing to do with their bloodline. It is better to breed a blue to a none blue because many generations of blue dogs can ultimately lead to weak immune system and allergies. In my personal experience blue dogs typically are more pron to skin issues. Stick around and search the forum you will find what information you seek. We get these questions alot and honestly most get aggravated at the same questions being asked over and over I know I'm guilty of it. 

Now as far as breeding. You should rethink that thought there is alot to going into breeding and to be honest by the pics of your dog he lacks breed type. He is most likely an American Bully but even then he still so far lacks breed type.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Blue to blue breedings actually have a larger chance for skin defects like alopecia. The real question is what has your dog done to prove itself breed worthy and then you need to find a dog that compliments it nicely that has also proven itself breed worthy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joelito15 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok thanks for the comments. So now my question is..how can i know if my dog is a "pure breed" or whatever..what are the standards?..whats so different about my dog? And my question really was if i could cross breed a blue with another blue..im kinda lost now


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

joelito15 said:


> Ok thanks for the comments. So now my question is..how can i know if my dog is a "pure breed" or whatever..what are the standards?..whats so different about my dog? And my question really was if i could cross breed a blue with another blue..im kinda lost now


Only way to know if pure bred or not is with papers pedigree etc.
You're dog can adhere to every standard but without papers its just a nice looking mutt.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

No you do not want to cross a blue colored dog with another blue colored dog. Blue dogs are known to have skin issues and weaker immune systems due to over breeding. So crossing blue with blue would just make the issues even worse... People have been over breeding blue colored dogs for years and its no wonder they have bad immune systems and skin problems. 
You can tell what breed of dog you have by looking at the pedigree papers and seeing the bloodlines. Post your dog's pedigree and we can look at it and tell you what you have. AmStaffs, American Pit bull Terriers and American Bullies are often confused with each other.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

hi there

welcome. 

Blue is simply the color of the dog. It is not a "kind" if Pit Bull. To be completely honest you pup looks more like a bully than a Pit. 

To answer your question about the skin. Blue is a diluted gene. Which means that it has got a watered down version of the color pigment. This is the opposite of a seal dog, where the full color pigment is blocked and as such the dog is not full black. 

It is not necessarily because a dog is blue that they have issues with their skin. This said, Blue is a recessive gene, and recessive genes very often come packaged with things like skin issues. 

I know that blue Dobies can suffer from a skin thing where there is a problem with the shaft and that causes the hair to break and not grow back properly, leading them to have dull and patchy coats.


----------



## joelito15 (Dec 3, 2013)

Got it..i know both his parents have papers..ill have to take him to get "checked out" lol


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

As ebar said you have to have papers to know the dogs lineage if not it is just a mutt. And as far as crossbreeding do you even know the definition for crossbreeding?

cross·breed [kraws-breed, kros-] Show IPA verb, cross·bred, cross·breed·ing, noun
verb (used with object)
1.
to produce (a hybrid); hybridize.
verb (used without object)
2.
to undertake or engage in hybridizing; hybridize.
noun
3.
a crossbred.

You are making a hybrid meaning

hy·brid [hahy-brid] Show IPA
noun
1.
the offspring of two animals or plants of different breeds, varieties, species, or genera, especially as produced through human manipulation for specific genetic characteristics.

So seems you want to breed mutts anyways.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

joelito15 said:


> Got it..i know both his parents have papers..ill have to take him to get "checked out" lol


You need to learn A TON about breeding before you do it you will not consider learning more then getting an approval for you to breed and quite frankly you will not get it here. You keep referring to colors as the dogs bloodlines almost like all colored dogs of the same color have the same genes well sorry bud but that's not true.


----------



## joelito15 (Dec 3, 2013)

Im reffering to the dogs color only since thats what ive read all over..regardless of the bloodline it seems that blue colored coat dogs seem to have more inmune system issues thats what im reffering to..and i probably used a bad term..i just wanted to know if at the time i crossed my dog i would get nice pups..i know i would get jumped by saying "nice pups" but i just want to make sure my dogs sibblings dont have the same issues he might have


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

joelito15 said:


> Im reffering to the dogs color only since thats what ive read all over..regardless of the bloodline it seems that blue colored coat dogs seem to have more inmune system issues thats what im reffering to..and i probably used a bad term..i just wanted to know if at the time i crossed my dog i would get nice pups..i know i would get jumped by saying "nice pups" but i just want to make sure my dogs sibblings dont have the same issues he might have


Dude do you know what a sibling is?


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

joelito15 said:


> Im reffering to the dogs color only since thats what ive read all over..regardless of the bloodline it seems that blue colored coat dogs seem to have more inmune system issues thats what im reffering to..and i probably used a bad term..i just wanted to know if at the time i crossed my dog i would get nice pups..i know i would get jumped by saying "nice pups" but i just want to make sure my dogs sibblings dont have the same issues he might have


No one is trying to jump you but its a very common question breeding isn't something to do for color looks or temperament. . Its a combination of things but the main thing being WHAT HAS YOUR DOG DONE if he hasn't been to any shows or events you're just breeding a dog bc you like him or her. The pedigree from the parents help determine lineage and can give you a better idea of dogs health and other things but just bc he or she has good lineage doesn't automatically mean your dog should be bred. If he or she hasn't proven themselves then why breed? Don't take any offense please you're just asking a question that if you had searched these forums a bit you would have seen how many times that question has been asked.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Aint no body jumped you cuz! Now you are in the gen diss forum so i will offer you a bit of advise....

But i'll say this first....no i wont.....

These folks are trying to keep you from making a mistake....

They hear these ??? All the time all day long.....

The advise is,listen and read....you are so far from breeding that mutt it should be the fartherest thing from your mind...

Now i'm jumpin ya for the comment not the mutt...

That'll come tho give it time......


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

joelito15 said:


> .i just wanted to know if at the time i crossed my dog i would get nice pups..
> 
> i just want to make sure my dogs sibblings dont have the same issues he might have


There is no way to know if your dog would produce nice pups bred to a different colored dog unless we knew bloodlines of both and even then you could still get a shit pile. What do you mean by you wanted to make sure siblings wouldn't have same issues as him?


----------



## joelito15 (Dec 3, 2013)

He is just 5 months old...i have not taken him to a shows or anything..so he hasnt DONE anything..i dont want to have a kennel at my house or anything of that kind..obviousky at a given moment i want to cross my dog t get pups...thats all


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

joelito15 said:


> He is just 5 months old...i have not taken him to a shows or anything..so he hasnt DONE anything..i dont want to have a kennel at my house or anything of that kind..obviousky at a given moment i want to cross my dog t get pups...thats all


Ill be up front with you then. You probably won't get the answer you're wanting. People tend to promote and educate here on smart breeding. You're asking a very open ended question we don't know anything about your 5 month old pup nor his parwnts or their ped or even what their papered as and what papers ukc abda abkc?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

And that is you selfishly adding more dogs to the system that will possibly wind up in shelters. I can understand wanting to have something off him but, if he is not breed worthy what is the point? So what are you going to do with him come say this next year cause he is of age to show come next month.


----------



## joelito15 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ill take it as the welcoming treart..thanks for all the info though..ill take my mutt to get check out..so can i atleast say his a pitbull in the meantime?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Well I can tell you right now hes not an APBT even if hes registered as one cause he lacks breed type. if you don't have papers yet on him then you were probably lied to about them. Cause you haven't even said what registry hes with. Not trying to be mean just speaking the truth.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

joelito15 said:


> Ill take it as the welcoming treart..thanks for all the info though..ill take my mutt to get check out..so can i atleast say his a pitbull in the meantime?


Look it sounds like you want us to give you the answer you want to hear not the truth. Truth of the matter is pit "type" dogs are in shelters everywhere and have random lines with health issues all bc everyone likes their dog. If you bred your pup to get one dog like yours what would you do with the rest? Sell on cl? Keep them? Lets say you sell them are you going to care for them til they find home? Go to the vet get them checked? Shots worming on time do you have room for them? What if they all don't find good homes? Now you have a few more dogs what happens to them? No one here supports back yard breeding which is what you're asking for help on. I'm all for helping however I possibly can but your asking the same questions and getting offended bc we won't give you what you want. Read these forums then ask questions you don't know what your dog even is but you want advice on breeding. If his parwnts are indeed papered get your pups papers get parents info pedigrees etc then ask a few questions you still don't even know how hell turn out yet only being 5 months old give him time. When you come prepared in these forums and ask questions you will get a world of knowledge.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I am 99.9% sure he is not a American Pit bull Terrier.... Blue is not a common color for American Pit Bull Terriers....however, it is very common for American Bullies. I would just call him a bully breed dog until you get his paperwork posted. Many American bullies are registered as American Pit Bull Terriers but they are not, that is why you look at the bloodlines to know what you have, as American Bullies are a newer breed of dog and very common.


----------



## joelito15 (Dec 3, 2013)

No..i totally understand ur guys point..and im not getting offended at all..i just want to get as much info as i can..obviously at this point it comes down to papers so thats what ill have to do...I appreciate all the info i really do..Ill have to wait till next year because for some reason the registrations got stopped until then..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

No it doesn't come down to papers if your do should be bred or not. Lots of dogs with papers never should have been bred. If your dog does spent hung that makes them worry of being bred and you have health tested your dogs meaning (hips, eyes and heart AFTER they are two ears old) then found a stud and had he same tests run on him as well as Brucellosis and a shit ton of other tests THEN your dog might be worthy of being bred. Just because you have a dog that can have puppies doesn't mean you should have puppies.

Why are you trying to breed? There are tons of pets already out there. Blue dogs have more issues because they are a dilute but mostly because they have been over bred or bred for the color on purpose. Lots of BYB specials have issues like my mutt. He has bad allergies and his temperament isn't the best. Many many factors to consider before creating new lives.

What registration is closed for the year? I'm confused.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

That blue thing is not an apbt (pit bull).....


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> That blue thing is not an apbt (pit bull).....


Hey someone's awake was waiting for ya haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Shoot been up since 4 am. Just took break to see what yall yahoos was up to.


----------



## joelito15 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok i live in Panama..for some reason they dont do registrations this time of the year..but anyway..i made a couple of calls and supposedly i can get the dog registered but i might have issues since my dog's parent owner has personal issues with the registration ppl i might not get it...honestly i have lost the interest in registering him..its not gonna make my dog any better or worst so watever..now since its not a pitbull like the gntlman here said..what can i call my dog besides a "mutt"


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Dog, bull breed mix, bully breed mix, could just say hes an unknown breed.



Idk what location has to do with registering animals. The adba, ukc, akc, and adba register dogs year round.


----------



## joelito15 (Dec 3, 2013)

Lol ok..i guess i can live with that..i wouldnt change him for a APBT papered dog anyway


----------



## joelito15 (Dec 3, 2013)

And thats the issue down here..the ppl managing that have conflicts of interest and basically created their own rules from what i have been told..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

For some reason people hear the term mutt and think its bad or that their dogs inferior to a dog that isn't a mutt. It's not true if more people realized and called their dogs what they were it would be less offensive. Mutt's COULD also be a pure bred dog. Mutt just means you have no clue what your dogs pedigree is. Yes you know their parents but do you know their parents parents parents etc? That's what the pedigree is. That's what determines if your dog is a
Mutt. Most people incorrectly label their dogs pit bulls when they are not an American pit bull terrier. That is what a pit bull is, an APBT. As Nadia said above they do not come in blue, American Staffordshire terrier, American Bully blue coats are very very common in those breeds but not the pit bull.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Joelito15.. I believe you're confused on registration papers as you're saying you're going to take your pup and get him "checked out" and the governing offices don't do registration this time of year. You can't get him "checked out" to see if he's a purebred of any type. The only way you can obtain that information is from the breeder you got him from (whomever owns his parents)... and that's only if the breeder registered the litter with said registry, such as the American Dog Breeder's Assocation (ADBA) American Bully Kennel Club (ABKC) United Kennel Club (UKC) or American Kennel Club (AKC). Registering in your country/province will not give you a pedigree (family tree/history of bloodlines/lineage) on your dog. 

The aforementioned registries will have documented history of your dog's parents, grandparents on both sides, great grandparents on both sides, great great grandparents and so on. 

As has already been addressed by previous posters on this thread, blue is a genetic dilute to black, and due to over breeding by careless people that want to make a quick buck, the dogs have developed numerous skin/allergy problems and majority of those defects and problems are genetic. If you really want to breed your dog, get him out there to do something; showing, weight pulling, agility/obedience, etc. Earn some titles and do massive health testing for genetic faults to rule out anything that might pop up. You can want a pup off your dog all you want, and in the end, you're going to do what you want with your dog, but we're trying to answer your question, educate you and help you understand why you shouldn't, all at the same time. 

Stick around, and do lots of reading on breeding, culling, faults, genetic disorders, etc., and hopefully you'll understand what we're trying to get across.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

The other thing in alm this is you're worried about breeding a pup! Let it mature before you worry about breedability. The dog could be a walking fault exhibition when he matures. No point in putting so much stock in a baby.


----------



## joelito15 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ladypit..thanks for the advice..im definetly sticking around..ive learned alot today..cleared some ignorance out..still have lot to learn i just want the best for my dog and obviously for me since all this involves time and money and i want to spend both of them at the right amount at the right way so..like i said before i do appreciate ya'lls comments and advices


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

hey cuz,plz do stick around. and dont take being str8 forward as being mean.

but think about this;papers dont make the dog, the dog makes the papers..

plenty of my cohorts dont register dogs...but they have had the same blood so long and they are very tru to the breed.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> The other thing in alm this is you're worried about breeding a pup! Let it mature before you worry about breedability. The dog could be a walking fault exhibition when he matures. No point in putting so much stock in a baby.


Yup exactly!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

joelito15 said:


> Ill take it as the welcoming treart..thanks for all the info though..ill take my mutt to get check out..so can i atleast say his a pitbull in the meantime?


If he is registered as an American Pit Bull Terrier with the ADBA or the UKC then by all means call him an APBT

If he is not registered how do you know that he is an American Pit Bull Terrier?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Katey said:


> If he is registered as an American Pit Bull Terrier with the ADBA or the UKC(and his bloodlines are apbt and not bully) then by all means call him an APBT
> 
> If he is not registered how do you know that he is an American Pit Bull Terrier?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Fixed it for ya


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

joelito15 said:


> Ladypit..thanks for the advice..im definetly sticking around..ive learned alot today..cleared some ignorance out..still have lot to learn i just want the best for my dog and obviously for me since all this involves time and money and i want to spend both of them at the right amount at the right way so..like i said before i do appreciate ya'lls comments and advices


This is good to hear.

Prepare to do LOTS of reading. Haha. There is so much to learn on here, and lots of people willing answer questions you may have.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Fixed it for ya


Thanks... I always forget that part. I do the assumption thing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Katey said:


> Thanks... I always forget that part. I do the assumption thing.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Crayon and no broad strokes.... seriously sometimes ill have to have ppl break it down to basics.... I never pick on folks for needing that (well try not to) and I try to explain the whole package just in case they need it broke down like that.

Not all of us can be geniuses like you lol


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Crayon and no broad strokes.... seriously sometimes ill have to have ppl break it down to basics.... I never pick on folks for needing that (well try not to) and I try to explain the whole package just in case they need it broke down like that.
> 
> Not all of us can be geniuses like you lol


It's a good thing you're around then to help people with the baby steps to get to my level

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## k€@g•n (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey um not some1 special but if he wants to cross breed his dog um sure its coz he wants his dogs with that of another dogs great qualities ,I think he should coz if you think of it a pitbull is also a cross breed of dog ,just dnt cross it with a stupid dog


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

k€@g•n said:


> Hey um not some1 special but if he wants to cross breed his dog um sure its coz he wants his dogs with that of another dogs great qualities ,I think he should coz if you think of it a pitbull is also a cross breed of dog ,just dnt cross it with a stupid dog


No no and no.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> No no and no.


+1

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

k€@g•n said:


> Hey um not some1 special but if he wants to cross breed his dog um sure its coz he wants his dogs with that of another dogs great qualities ,I think he should coz if you think of it a pitbull is also a cross breed of dog ,just dnt cross it with a stupid dog


What exactly is a stupid dog? And no he shouldn't. There are way to man pit bull type dogs running around and in shelters because someone "thought their dog was great." Breeding a should be done to better the breed, not add to a problem. What purpose does the dog have? Show ch? Wp? Dock diving? Any sport. Not just bc he's great. I think my boy is great. Doesn't mean he needs bred.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

k€@g•n said:


> Hey um not some1 special but if he wants to cross breed his dog um sure its coz he wants his dogs with that of another dogs great qualities ,I think he should coz if you think of it a pitbull is also a cross breed of dog ,just dnt cross it with a stupid dog


There is a whole helluva lot more that goes into it but in the end people do what they want regardless....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

k€@g•n said:


> Hey um not some1 special but if he wants to cross breed his dog um sure its coz he wants his dogs with that of another dogs great qualities ,I think he should coz if you think of it a pitbull is also a cross breed of dog ,just dnt cross it with a stupid dog


double facepalm


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

JoKealoha said:


> double facepalm


You can use my hands as well =\

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Sibling= brother or sister

Offspring= son(s) or daughter(s)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Indie said:


> Sibling= brother or sister
> 
> Offspring= son(s) or daughter(s)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Offspring = Band

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

